# Wanting to adopt younger male - Southeast BC/Okanagan



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yep... far prefer the dynamics of having 3 

looking to add another preferrably young male (less than 8mo) with ben and berrnard... color/markings don't matter, but i would like a calm and socially adjusted boy. 

can pick up in kelowna/okanagan/kootenays area in june or maybe earlier depending on where we could meet up. ;D


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.littlemischiefrescue.org/availablerats.html

Have you checked out little mischief?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yes. they won't let me adopt because they can't do an in-home check. ;D


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Rats pop up on Castanet or in the Kelowna SPCA from time to time. 

If you find something, I might be able to help transport.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah... i've been looking on castanet too. if you find anything, let me know.

i'm actually going to be moving to kelowna in july/august as well, so i'll be around


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Kelowna SPCA has 7 male rats right now. Not sure about the age, but they all look like adults.

They're pretty cute. There's a blaze among them, and possibly a double rex.


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

i know you said young... but there is a mellow 3year old boy at sunshine pets in weskbank... i bet he'd be free if you asked.. he was dropped off ther one night... black and white hooded i think...named patch??? silver birch rattery is having a litter soon?? they have lots for adoption as well??


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

not financially stable enough to be taking in a 3 year old rat right now. hope he gets a good home though.

was wondering when someone would bring that up. i am already looking into adopting one of the males ema-leigh (of silver birch rattery) recently dumped at the kelowna shelter.  i will most definitely not be adopting babies from her again.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> was wondering when someone would bring that up. i am already looking into adopting one of the males ema-leigh (of silver birch rattery) recently dumped at the kelowna shelter.  i will most definitely not be adopting babies from her again.


A rattery dumping babies at a shelter...? ??? ???


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

uhh... not quite. she dumped off 13 (9 males 4 females) of her older/non breeding program rats at a local shelter. they are some of the ones nekopan mentioned.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I call all my boys 'my babies', it must have slipped.  I meant any rats.

That's just downright sad. :-\


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

That is sad... there must have been a reason!! I actually picked up the 3.5 year old at sunshine... i couldnt get him off my mind so i asked the hubby... i just picked him up today... super sweet.. jumped up onto my hand and started licking right away... let me rub his tummy... im sure he will be a super boy for the short time i will have with him, hopefully long though!


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

Also have you tried, crushed velvet or trihkal rattery... ive never dealt with then just have seen them around... i have 3 rats now all rescues..


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Crushed Velvet is the rattery that dumped the babies at the shelter she is dealing with. Steer FAR FAR away from them.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

jburgess said:


> Also have you tried, crushed velvet or trihkal rattery... ive never dealt with then just have seen them around... i have 3 rats now all rescues..


lol, all of the "ratteries" in kelowna are scummy backyard breeders. they all have the same stock (vlvt) derived from unknown and probably pet store lines. ema couldn't give me pedigrees because their "previous breeder" did not track them properly. just goes to show how good their lineage is.

and as i said earlier, ema leigh, who is the "owner" of crushed velvet rattery and the one supplying all these other terrible ratteries their rats just abandoned 13 of her rats at the kelowna shelter... and by abandoned i mean literally abandoned, dropped off in a box and left with no information... thankfully someone *cough* turned her in, and she is on probation from breeding now, and is permabanned from this forum.


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow thats crazy i would have never thought!! Thanx for the info.. i will steer clear for sure and just rescue anyways!!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah... it was an absolutely atrocious thing to do  i am glad the spca intervened though. maybe if any of her younger males are still there, i will adopt one of them.


----------

